# hellooooo!!!!!



## travelinman (Aug 17, 2006)

anyone else from Arkansas here?


----------



## Woo (May 7, 2006)

+1, Pulaski County.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Travinlin Man (in case I haven't welcomed you before?)

Welcome back Woo. Thought you fell off the face of the earth. :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Charlie you drinking again. Welcome Travelinman. Jump in amd have some fun.


----------



## Woo (May 7, 2006)

Yeah i pretty much have. I only have my carry gun now. If you remember i had to get rid of my USP and M4 (which after all was said and done I really didnt have to do). So know Im trying to decide on what I really want next. I have a buddy that use to be a State Trooper and I shot his P229 that he got to keep from the State. They are really nice. So now Im back on the board a little.


----------



## Woo (May 7, 2006)

Am I wrong? But i thought Arkansas and Texas were considered Southern States?


----------



## Flyingtiger (Oct 18, 2006)

*Yankee by birth, Rebel by Choice !*

Hellooooo all, Lovin AR and the freedom to shoot at will. Almost. lol:smt071


----------



## skynyrd1911 (May 6, 2006)

NE Arkansas here.....Jonesboro


----------



## vapor (Dec 26, 2006)

perry co. perryville.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## shipleyj (Dec 13, 2006)

Another from Jonesboro. (Well, Brookland actually,but I claim J-town.)


----------



## k1w1t1m (Jan 31, 2007)

NW Arkansas here


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Crawford county reporting for duty!


----------



## kimber.45 (Dec 31, 2007)

:smt071Paragould here whats up everyone.


----------



## bscinar (Apr 1, 2008)

another for for J-Town in NE Arkansas


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

Pine Bluff, down here in cotton country


----------



## WildBill1260 (Oct 16, 2008)

NE Ar,Batesville,Independence,Co.here.

WB


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

SW Arkansas, Miller County!


----------



## judgeparker (Apr 5, 2009)

Greetings Judgeparker in Crawford county waitin for the hanging's:smt1099


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Central Arkansas here!


----------



## mako72401 (Jun 15, 2009)

NEA here... Jonesboro/Brookland area


----------



## Dkillett (Dec 8, 2008)

SW Arkansas here as well. Hello From Fouke, AR.:smt1099


----------



## Southernoaks (Jul 29, 2008)

Southeast Arkansas....Ashley County!:smt023


----------

